# Hätte lieber einen naturnahen Teich ....



## Herbine (8. Sep. 2013)

Hallo,

seit gestern bin ich nun auch hier angemeldet. Ich bin die angeblich "bessere Hälfte" (lt. Thread: Teichnoob) von Herb. Natürlich werde ich jetzt nicht noch einmal die gleichen Bilder posten. 

Auf dieses Forum bin ich durch meinen Mann gestoßen und hat mich neugierig gemacht. Faszinierend finde ich, als Hobbyfotografin, die vielen schönen Bilder. 

Leider teilen wir beide nicht die gleiche Meinung über den Zweck unseres Teiches. Herb möchte Fische und ich hätte viel lieber einen so naturnahen Teich wie möglich. Ich gönn' ihm jetzt seine Fische und hoffe einfach darauf, dass er sie irgendwann satt hat. 

Mein Ziel wird es erstmal sein, den Teich so natürlich wie möglich aussehen zu lassen und hoffe, dass sich recht viele verschiedene Tierarten ansiedeln, die dann evtl. auch etwas still halten, um sich von mir fotografieren zu lassen.

Gruß 
Conny


----------



## Sandra1976 (9. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Hätte lieber einen naturnahen Teich ....*

Hallo Conny,
erst mal herzlich willkommen!
Wir haben das Projekt "Kois" und "naturnaher Teich" in einem Projekt untergebracht.
Bilder sind in unseren beiden Alben. So haben wir beides vereint. Ich liebe es auch grün egal ob im Teich oder Garten. Die vielen unterschiedlichen Pflanzen, Farben und die zugewanderten Tiere gerade bei naturnahen Teichen sind einfach super schön an zuschauen. Den Kois gehts dabei auch prächtig. Aber wie immer ist alles Geschmackssache ist und bleibt es ob Koiteich mit glatten Wänden und viel Technik oder eben relativ nah an der Natur (Technik muss natürlich auch hier sein wenn es ein Koiteich ist) und dabei noch andere schöne Dinge entdecken.
Umgestalten kann man immer etwas auch an bestehenden gemauerten Teichen.
Schau dich mal hier im Forum um, da gibts ganz tolle Beispiele
Viele Grüße 
Sandra


----------



## nik (9. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Hätte lieber einen naturnahen Teich ....*

Herzlich willkommen Conny,

für einen Naturteich habe ich vollstes Verständnis, ist mir ausgesprochen sympathisch. Meine kleine Pfütze und meine Pflanzensucht vereitelt das bei mir zwar, aber auch mit den dann notwendigen pflegerischen Eingriffen sind mir möglichst runde Abläufe schon wichtig. Beim Gartenteich dauert es sowieso schon bis sich bei einer nackten Teichfolie die Stoffkreisläufe etablieren können und wenn größere Fische rein gesetzt werden, ist schon Schluss mit Naturteich. Der kann die zum Einen nicht ernähren und zum Anderen hauen die in Flora und Fauna rein wie die Axt in den Wald. 

Ich würde Deinen an deiner Stelle nicht belatschern wollen, trotzdem wäre es ein Ansatz aufzuzeigen, dass üblicherweise Teich eben mit großen Fischen zum Ansehen verbunden wird, aber dadurch dem Teich viel mehr Leben genommen wird, als dass es durch so ein paar herum schwimmende, gar noch bunte Bröckchen ersetzt werden könnte.

Da habt ihr eine Aufgabe, denn Kompromiss ist bei üblichen Gartenteichen nicht möglich. Man kann einen begrünten Fischteich machen, aber Pflanzen sind nicht alles. Gestern gab es eine nette Sendung zu __ Libellen. Das evolutionäre Erfolgsmodell fliegt einigermaßen unverändert seit 320 Mio Jahren über die Erde. Alleine deren zu beobachtender Entwicklungszyklus ist schon interessanter als jeder Fisch. Ich musste wegen Meiner Bitterlinge einsetzen, man sieht sie kaum, aber sie stören auch wenig. Gefüttert werden sie übrigens nicht. An meiner kleinen Pfütze sind eindeutig die Amphibien die Attraktion. Die Erdkröten zur Saison, die Grasfrösche ganzjährig.

Noch was: Wir haben einen recht intensiven, bepflanzten Garten, mit dem Vorzug den mittels Grundwasser reichlich bewässern zu können. War mal ein Schlaraffenland für Spanische Wegschnecken, die wir zeitweise in Eimern abgesammelt haben. Seit der etablierten Grasfroschpopulation ist das rum. Es mag alles Zufall sein, ich denke nicht, aber wir haben seit dem Weinbergschnecken. Vorher hatte ich nicht eine gesehen. Eine unerwartete Geschichte, ganz was anderes als nur ein das Biotop beeinträchtigender Fisch.

Mit freundlichem Gruß, Nik


----------



## Herbine (9. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Hätte lieber einen naturnahen Teich ....*

Hallo
und danke für das herzliche Willkommen 
@Sandra1976
dein Garten mit Teich ist wirklich toll. Besonders gefällt mir das Schwedenhäuschen mit dem Zaun.
Vielleicht hab ich mich etwas unglücklich ausgedrückt. Mit naturnah meinte ich, dass ich gänzlich auf Technik verzichten wollte. Mein Steckenpferd ist die Wasserchemie und da hätte ich mein theoretisches Wissen mal in der Praxis ausprobieren können.

@nik


> Ich würde Deinen an deiner Stelle nicht belatschern wollen, trotzdem wäre es ein Ansatz aufzuzeigen, dass üblicherweise Teich eben mit großen Fischen zum Ansehen verbunden wird, aber dadurch dem Teich viel mehr Leben genommen wird, als dass es durch so ein paar herum schwimmende, gar noch bunte Bröckchen ersetzt werden könnte.


...hab ich schon versucht, *er will Fische*. :?


----------



## Tanny (9. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Hätte lieber einen naturnahen Teich ....*

Hallo herbine, 
 von mir auch willkommen. 

Wenn Du einen naturnahen Teich möchtest und Dein Mann Fische und wenn  er auch mit kleinen Fischen, die man sehen kann zufrieden ist, könntet Ihr rote Elritzen und Karauschen einsetzen. Die stören das Biotop nicht (sind ohnehin "Tümpelfische") und es ist ein toller Anblick, wenn der große Schwarm durch das Gewässer zieht  - ich habe sie sogar in unseren Tümpeln - gleichzeitig sind sie auch wieder Nahrung für andere Teichbewohner, denn im Spätsommer reduzieren sich die Schwärme plötzlich drastisch - manchmal denkt man, sie sind total verschwunden. 
Aber einige überleben offensichtlich, denn im nächsten Jahr sind die Schwärme wieder da. 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Sandra1976 (10. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Hätte lieber einen naturnahen Teich ....*

Hallo,
jetzt hab ich es auch verstanden 
__ Moderlieschen, Bitterlinge und Teichmuscheln wären auch noch passend für einen Teich ohne Technik. Belasten das Teichwasser nicht bzw. nicht ganz so stark und die Muschlen sind noch natürliche Filter. Benötigen allerdings sandigen Boden sonst verhungern sie.  Von Kois und Goldis und anderen geliebten "Wasserschweinen"  sollte ihr allerdings dann Abstand nehmen.
Drück dir die Daumen und sag mal Bescheid was ihr unternommen habt. 
LG Sandra


----------



## Herbine (29. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Hätte lieber einen naturnahen Teich ....*

Gestern hat sich mal wieder was an unserem Teich getan. 

 

Ausserdem haben wir die ersten Tiere im und am Teich beobachten können: __ Rückenschwimmer, ein __ Gelbrandkäfer und dieses Kerlchen hier


----------



## Geisy (29. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Hätte lieber einen naturnahen Teich ....*

Hallo Conny

Erst mal auch von mir ein Willkommen.

Ich hab als Filter einen Filtergraben, der ist rund 1/3 von der Teichoberfläche. Hier können die Fische nicht rein. So sind die Fische und von den Pflanzen, mit all ihrem Leben drin, getrennt.
Lediglich umwälzen muß ich ein bißchen, das mach ich mit Luftheber damit nichts geschreddert wird.
Wenn der Besatz im Teich sehr gering ist funktioniert das ganz gut. Wasser ist meist so klar das man bis auf 2m tiefe alles gut erkennt. Ich hab 1Koi pro 10m³ .

Vielleicht ist sowas auch was für euch, um beide Hobbys zu vereinen.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Herbine (29. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Hätte lieber einen naturnahen Teich ....*

Danke erst nochmal an Tanny, Sandra1976 und Norbert für euer Willkommen heißen.

Der neueste Stand im Moment ist: mein Mann überdenkt gerade die Sache mit den Fischen und kann sich evtl. auch mit __ Moderlieschen usw. anfreunden. Das würde im im besten Fall bedeuten, dass wir ohne Technik auskommen, was mir natürlich sehr entgegen kommt. Dieses Jahr wird nun wohl eh nicht mehr viel passieren, da wir im Garten noch andere Projekte am Laufen haben. Die letzte Entscheidung, welche Fische es werden sollen wird dann wahrscheinlich erst im Frühling getroffen.


----------



## Limnos (30. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Hätte lieber einen naturnahen Teich ....*

Hi

@ Herbine: ...und dieses Kerlchen hier   ... ist ein Zauneidechsen-Weibchen!

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Herbine (30. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Hätte lieber einen naturnahen Teich ....*



Limnos schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> @ Herbine: ...und dieses Kerlchen hier   ... ist ein Zauneidechsen-Weibchen!
> 
> ...



Danke Wolfgang


----------



## Herbine (13. Juni 2014)

So, unser Teich ist nun mittlerweile ein 3/4 Jahr alt und es hat sich schon jede Menge getan. So sieht er im Moment aus:

 

Die Pflanzen sind noch etwas mickrig, aber wir haben die heißen Tage ohne größeres Algenwachstum überstanden. 

Ausserdem leben nun doch 2 Goldfische im Teich, die ich aus einem Mörtelkübel aus der sengenden Sonne gerettet habe. 

Es fehlen aber immernoch jede Menge Steine um den Teichrand zu kaschieren. So nach und nach wird das aber auch noch werden.


----------



## Limnos (13. Juni 2014)

Hi

Ich hätte da einen Vorschlag, wie man den Teichrand auch ohne Steine kaschieren kann: man zieht Uferpflanzen verschiedener Höhe in flachen Schalen heran, die man zunächst in die Flachwasserzone stellt, sodass der Schalenrand mehrere cm unter der WOF ist. Wenn alles gut durchwurzelt ist, nimmt man den Ballen aus der Schale raus und legt ihn auf die unbedeckte Folie, sodass noch ein Teil des Wurzelballens ins Wasser eintaucht. Die Steine weiter außerhalb bilden die Kapillarsperre. Preiswerte Schalen kann man aus 5-20 l Kanistern machen, indem man sie entlang der Formnaht mit Stichsäge in zwei Hälften teilt. Sie müssen ja nur ein, zwei Jahre ihren Dienst tun. Sollen sie weiter verwendet werden, empfiehlt sich sie zumindest außen mit Silolack oder Bitumen zu streichen, um sie UV stabiler zu machen. Solch flache Schalen kippen selbst bei hohen Pflanzen auch bei Sturm nicht um, was man von den Gitterkörben nicht behaupten kann.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Limnos (13. Juni 2014)

Fortsetzung:

Hier die Bilder von geteilten 20 l Kanistern vor und nach dem Anstrich. Sind von uralten Dias!


----------



## Herbine (13. Juni 2014)

@Limnos 
danke, das ist eine gute Idee. So kann mich mir etliche Steine sparen


----------

